# Photographing bears in Alaska - Brooks Falls



## sanjosedave (Jun 20, 2016)

Brooks Falls is on my bucket list.

If anyone has been, which floatplane/excursion outfitter did you use and would you use them again? Thx


----------



## Longexposure (Jul 12, 2016)

We stayed at Kulik lodge which is a fishing lodge. They offer daily sea plane excursions to Brooks. We were able to spend most of the day at the falls plus the lodge is great even for unexperienced fishermen. I recommend going more than once throughout your stay. for example 2 days out of 3.


----------



## Longexposure (Jul 13, 2016)

Check my 500px page for more pictures  This one was taken early in the morning.


----------



## ray5 (Jul 13, 2016)

Longexposure said:


> 1



Beautiful image. Scary and ominous as well!


----------



## triggermike (Jul 13, 2016)

We went out of Homer Spit - forgot the name but all seem to be good. Float planes . . .


----------



## KBStudio (Jul 13, 2016)

Got run off the river while flyfishing upstream from the falls by the biggest Brown Bear we saw on our trip. He decide where I was was where he wanted to be. I made an exit to the bank and he promptly caught a huge King salmon. My fish!!! I have always loved the "No Bears" sign on the viewing bleachers.


----------

